# "sea monkeys"



## Bettafish (Apr 20, 2009)

*Over priced brine shrimp. *
just thought id share and ask questions. my questions will be in red



*When the water level gets low, should I add more Water Purifier? *
No, just fill to the correct level with distilled or purified water. The Water Purifier is designed as a one-time formula

Its said to just contain salt and shrimp eggs...


*Do Sea-Monkeys like the sun? Should I put them in sunlight to stay warm?*
Sea-Monkeys are photo-reactive (meaning that they will react to sunlight), and they love the sun. Indirect sunlight is okay but keep them out of direct sunlight, so that their tank doesn't get too hot!

"they love the sun...but keep them out of direct sunlight" 
-seriously? man i hate these sellers already.

*What temperature should the water be?*
Room temperatures around 72° F (22° c) should be fine.

*Can I color my Sea-Monkeys by adding food coloring to the water?*
Uh, no. Adding anything to your tank not specifically designed by Transcience Corp for Sea-Monkeys will probably kill them.

Dont add anything we dont sell!!! it takes our money away!!!

*Should I change the water periodically?*
Nope.

I disagree wouldnt this make the water heavily ammoniated?




*Feeding*


*I heard that I can feed them yeast instead of Growth Food, is this true?*
*Only if you really want all of your Sea-Monkeys to die.*

*But your packet contains yeast. wtf?!? *

*I'm running out of food, is there something else that I can feed them? -- How about fish food?*
*Absolutly not, your pets cannot survive on anything other than Sea-Monkey food. You can purchase food packets and more from our online store *

*Buy more of or food. shell out ur money pleaseeeee*

*Is the Growth Food supposed to be green, or is it moldy?*
*Yes it is. And no it isn't.*

*Yes. No. maybe so.*



*Reproduction*



*How does Sea-Monkeys reproduce?*
The male and female can mate together sexually or the female can fertilize her own eggs, a process called parthenogenesis or "self-conception"!

Look its actually a helpful fact 

*How can I tell if I have any pregnant Sea-Monkeys?*
The female will carry an egg sac near her stomach. 

Same thing.

*What happens if the pregnant female dies before releasing her eggs?*
To insure the survival of the species, nature sometimes causes the female to release her eggs, even after death.

I actually thought this was pretty cool


*How long after mating will it be until the babies are born?*
Not even we know for sure. 

Seriously? u sell a product for years and u dont even know?

*How long does mating take?*
Sometimes you may see your Sea-Monkeys attached for several weeks, 
so try to give them some privacy.

This cant be right.. several WEEKS?


*How many is too many?*
Your tank will safely hold about 100 Sea-Monkeys, more than that and there may not be enough oxygen for all of them.

U need to check out the tank that can hold 100 of these.



*What ARE Sea-Monkeys?*


*Can you find Sea-Monkeys in the sea?*
No, you will only find them in your Instant Life packet and Sea-Monkey tank!

brine shrimp anyone? they make it sound like they discovered an alian thing that there formula can only grow....

*How long will my Instant Life packet last before I use it? *
How long has never been established, although Sea-Monkey eggs have hatched after a decade! Sea-Monkeys exist in suspended animation through a process called "cryptobiosis". Once the eggs are poured into treated water, they "magically" come to life!!

Whats funny is that there is eggs in the Water purifier so when u pour the instant life packet in and wait a day the sea monkeys from the day before when u pour the water purifier in have hatched so they look like they have magially hatched.... sigh 

*Why are they called Sea-Monkeys?*
Because of their playful demeanor and the facts that they have tails!

FOR MARKETING!!!!!!

*Are Sea-Monkeys a type of plankton? *
Plankton are single cell animals, Sea-Monkeys are multi-cell animals.

Well its good cleared up the amount of cells in my pet. i mean friken seriously?! this is the question that made me mad.


*I aerated my tank for over a week and new Sea-Monkeys did not hatch, what do I do now?*
Allow all of the water in your tank to evaporate (this may take several weeks). 
Add fresh bottled or distilled water and 1 package of Water Purifier Stir 
Wait a few days and you should see new Sea-Monkey babies!

because the water purifier has the eggs in it too!!!!!!!


*Cool FAQ's*

*Are there any benefits to owning Sea-Monkeys?*
Similar to owning fish (or a lava lamp) owning Sea-Monkeys is said to have a calming effect. Picture a tank on your desk at work and your Sea-Monkeys frolicking about inside. They are quiet, and easy to care for needing only to be fed once a week and you rarely need to clean up after them!

forget medicine and therapy sea monkeys fix everything!!!

*What are some cool Sea-Monkey facts? *
They breathe through their feet and adults have 3 eyes!

IF true then that is kinda cool. breathing through feet is kinda useful. and that extra eye could be handy...
*General FAQ's*

*Why must I wait 24 hrs before adding the Instant Life?*
So the Water Purifier can completely clean the water of any bacteria or harmful impurities.

so when u add the instant life it looks like they immediantly come to life.

*It's been a week and I still don't see any Sea-Monkeys, do I start over?*
Sometimes Sea-Monkeys take their own sweet time to hatch. Occasionally it takes up to 72 hours. They are only about the size of a pinhead so you have to look very close!

lies! u said it was instant!

*What is the gunk on the bottom of my tank? Are those dead Sea-Monkeys? *
A natural part of their ecosystem, this "gunk" is actually decaying Sea-Monkey moltings, waste and eventually dead Sea-Monkeys. Sea-Monkey's molt up to 7 times during their lifetime. What you saw was probably just dark-colored shells. Dead Sea-Monkeys look like normal Sea-Monkeys, only they don't move around as much. 

>.> >.> >.> the last sentance. just re read it. 



*Do I have to use a special Sea-Monkey tank?*
No, even a clean 12 ounce jar can be their home. We offer a selection of Sea-Monkey tanks with lights, glow-in-the-dark features and built-in aerators and magnifying portals to add to your Sea-Monkeys experience!

cant find any special tanks.

*Can I put Sea-Monkeys in with my fish? *
Only if you want them to become fish food!

It would be kinda cool if they could live harmouniously.


Cleaning

*My tank has lots of gunk on the bottom, how do I clean it? *
That gunk contains Sea-Monkey eggs and algae. You don't need to clean it, 
but if you wish you can just suck up some of that gunk with your Aqua Leash. Don't forget to top off the tank with more water!

i want a clean tank.

*Should I remove the Sea-Monkey shells after they shed them?*
It's not necessary, all of the stuff that collects on the bottom of the tank are 
part of the Sea-Monkey ecosystem.

wouldnt this cause spikes of ammonia?

*Should I change the water periodically? *
No. Add clean, fresh water to recommended levels as it evaporates. 
There is no need to change the water. 

ammonia? 


*Can I contact Transcience via email? *
Not at this time.

u need to see the website its never been edited or checked. ever.

*Emergencies*

*I accidentally ate the contents of one of the packets, should I seek medical attention?*
No, but what were you thinking? While not very tasty to humans, all of the packets (Water Purifier, Instant Life, Growth Food, etc.) are completely non-toxic. The only exception would be if you had some sort of allergic reaction. 

u can see who the buyers of the products are...

*Products*

*If you have any problems with your Sea-Monkey kit (I.e. broken part), please contact the store where you purchased it or Sea-Monkeys Inc. directly.* 

*What are Sea-Diamonds? *
Sparkling, non-toxic gem-like crystals that Sea-Monkeys use to play and build caves with. Over time, they actually float, suspended in the water like mysterious floating astroids.

i cant figure out what these are

If u do want these http://www.sea-monkey.com/html/aboutsm/whatarethey.html

Send me some eggs XD haha 

anyways just thought to share these.


----------



## LadyVictorian (Nov 23, 2011)

I want to breed Brine Shrimp for my betta. I have been looking into their care lately and trying to think of a setup.


----------



## Destinystar (May 26, 2012)

This is to funny love it...lolololol !


----------



## Bettafish (Apr 20, 2009)

I woild like to breed them to but i know there has to be an easier way.

Id also like to have an ant farm and triops in a 4 gallon tank so they have alot of space and can burry in the sand


----------



## Bettafish (Apr 20, 2009)

Perseusmom said:


> This is to funny love it...lolololol !


 
thanks


----------



## PaintedOaksOki (Oct 6, 2011)

I've seen their 'tanks'... They are pretty dang tiny


----------



## Bettafish (Apr 20, 2009)

oh but they say 100 fit!


----------



## babystarz (Aug 3, 2012)

> Similar to owning fish (or a lava lamp) owning Sea-Monkeys is said to have a calming effect.


Because owning a fish is just like owning a lava lamp! Pretty much exactly the same thing


----------



## PaintedOaksOki (Oct 6, 2011)

I think fish and lava lamps are different... Fish require a thing called care xD 
OH! And how can watching TINY little shrimp swim around be calming when you are trying to find them? I think I'd get agravated... xD


----------



## Bettafish (Apr 20, 2009)

i mean im not saying i dont want brine shrimp i do but this is just... guh. 

If i want a tank of brine shrimp how do u actually care for them? id treat my betta to some...


----------



## LadyVictorian (Nov 23, 2011)

There are actually websites with REAL brine shrimp care and proper breeding. They ask to keep them in at least a 1 gallon tank and have at least have more than one to divide the colognes. I can find links for anyone who actually wants to keep brine shrimp as pets or breed them as extra treats. I use to keep them as pets until my cousin killed them all. They are really fun animals.


----------



## Bettafish (Apr 20, 2009)

website please


----------



## LadyVictorian (Nov 23, 2011)

Here are a few:

http://www.aquaticcommunity.com/fishfood/growingadultbrineshrimp.php
http://bestfish.tripod.com/brineshrimp.htm

both have some pretty interesting facts, you can use the same stuff to de-chlorify water as you do with your fish as well.


----------



## Bettafish (Apr 20, 2009)

So id need to get eggs. then id let there tank grow algae and itd be salty and i feed them yeast?


----------



## MissDevio (Sep 12, 2013)

Can you feed the Sea-Monkeys brand brine shrimp to your Betta fish?
I wanna give them a live snack to hunt. Is it safe?


----------



## Hallyx (Jun 11, 2011)

They're safe. Many breeders use them. Also look into wingless fruit flies. I've heard Petco has them, now.


----------



## marshallsea (Apr 30, 2012)

I bought a pack of Triops eggs and after reading about the hoops you have to jump through to get them to hatch, I just dumped them in my aquarium (which the instructions said not to do because they either won't find food or they will overeat and die). After waiting the 24-48 hour hatching period I quit looking and forgot about them. Several sand cleanings and 3 weeks later I saw a baby Triops about 1/4'' long.
''Life will find a way.'' ---Someone on Jurassic Park


----------



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

Bettafish said:


> How long does mating take?
> Sometimes you may see your Sea-Monkeys attached for several weeks,
> so try to give them some privacy.
> 
> This cant be right.. several WEEKS?


Wow...Those sea monkeys can go forever lol....


----------



## Stormykitty (Sep 10, 2013)

Huh, I didn't know sea monkies were brine shrimp. I mean, I knew they were shrimp, didn't know they were brine. Hmmm... *eyes betta*


----------



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

Hallyx said:


> They're safe. Many breeders use them. Also look into wingless fruit flies. I've heard Petco has them, now.


I've seen them at my local petsmart! I'm gonna get some soon!


----------



## fidget (Aug 18, 2013)

I just went and got some tonight! Thanks to you guys, I have some spoiled fish.
My veiltail Digger freaked out. He loves them. He was a little thrown by live food at first. He went after the fruit fly, spit it out when it moved in his mouth then sped after it and gobbled it up. Then he practically jumped out of the water to get the second one.
My other guy Kingsley seemed confused at first. It took him a minute to figure out that he was supposed to eat the fly but seemed to like it once he did.
edit- sorry if this is off topic


----------



## Hallyx (Jun 11, 2011)

Not really off-topic. It goes along wit the "fruit fly" thread currently running. I think the same members will read both.


----------

